# 223 WSSM



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

Just looking at the ballistics on this cal. they look pretty sweet but I was just wondering what people out there are thinking about this caliber. give me all the pro's and con's


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Very short barrel life for that one.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Your probably better off with a 22-250. Close to the same ballistics, much much cheaper brass and factory shells. I have read a lot about poor accuracy in the 223 WSSM. More readily available factory rounds.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Unless you reload stay away from the .223 wssm, .243 wssm, .25wssm, and the 7wsm. I would also stay away from all the rum's ammo will all be tough to come by in a few years.

Only the .270, .300, and .325 wsm's are expected to survive.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a 243 wssm and i love mine. itll shot 1/2" groups from a factory rifle. also have a 7mm wsm and i havent had time to do much with it so far but i really like it too. i see no reason why the 7mm wsm would survive and also the 243 wssm.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

The reason the wssm's and the 7wsm will disappear is sales. They are not chambered in enough guns. There are currently only a couple of factory loads for each. Winchester no longer manufactures rifles and for whatever reason the .270 wsm and the 300 wsm have been good sellers and the rest have struggled. It doesn't mean they are bad, just means others are more popular.

Winchester has dumped a lot of good cartridges over the years. Just a few include the .284 win, 307 win, 356 win, 358 win, 225 win, .348 win. and the .405 win. Stock up on brass and get your dies now.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

It won't do anything the 22-250 can't do, plus the 22-250 ammo and loading supplies can be found almost anywhere. With Winchester now defunct, you may have good luck trying to find a winchester rifle, or else a Browning. I have actually gotten away from the 22-250 these days too. I discovered it is much cheaper to load the .223, I never have to worry about burning out a barrel in a hot pd town, the recoil is nothing, and I have yet to tell the difference between a prairie dog or coyote that was blown up by a .223, or a .22-250, or a swift. Just my .02....after many THOUSANDS of rounds through other guns, the .223 is by far my favorite!!


----------

